# I sent you a message on (website name).



## msjoeyy

How would that phrase be translated in polish please? I am a female and this phrase would be said to both male and female friends of mine.


----------



## dreamlike

I take it that you mean sending a mesage on some kind of forum or website that allows its users to communicate with each other by using Private Messages? If so, it would be: *Wysłałem/am Ci wiadomość na WordReference (for instance) *


----------



## msjoeyy

Yes it's a social networking website and the message would be sent via direct messaging, dziękuję!


----------



## LilianaB

You can say: wiadomość została wysłana na-- a passive form to avoid the Pan/Pani, or gender specified language. Dreamlike's, version is good too, but then you have to be careful who is writing to whom.


----------



## kknd

to be more specific about your gender: if you're writing to group of those people you mentioned about then you should write something like _Wysłałam wam wiadomość na (website name)_; if you're writing separately to each person you should use _Wysłałam ci wiadomość na (website name)_.


----------



## LilianaB

If it is any formal e-mail, a job application for example, you cannot use Ci, or warm. It is too colloquial and you have to know the person and be allowed to address them by the second person to use Kknd's version.


----------



## dreamlike

A passive voice is best avoided here.  "Wiadomość została wysłana na..." would sound very awkward as an isolated sentence, it's overly formal. I would expect to see it in the context like this: _Proszę sprawdzić informacje zawarte w ostatniej wiadomości. Wiadomość została wysłana na...


_


----------



## msjoeyy

I will use this phrase fairly often to say the least, towards friends of both genders that I have met through the internet, on a personal approach and not to address a group of individuals. 
Would it be allowed to ask for a second translation of a similar phrase now? if so, what would "I will reply to your message later/tomorrow ok?" be translated to? again, in address to friends of both genders.


----------



## LilianaB

Odpowiem na twoją wiadomość jutro - tomorrow, poźniej- later.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, that would be it. In the interest of brevity, you could also leave out "na twoją wiadomość" - *Odpowiem Ci jutro/później* - I'll answer you tomorrow/later.


----------

